
Fingerprint Cloning: Myth or Reality? - sohkamyung
https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2020/04/fingerprint-research.html
======
kylek
This reminded me of a mythbusters from years ago where they defeat a door lock
fingerprint scanner. Found this (more relevant) video of touchid being
defeated by fake fingerprints (2014) while trying to find it-

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u4ZLGsw1zo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u4ZLGsw1zo)

------
dontbenebby
It sounds like a lot of effort to steal and replicate my fingerprint.
Conversely I find my fingerprint a lot more usable to unlock than a biometric
like a face ID.

I'm willing to trade a little convenience for security, with the caveat it
sounds like a good idea to power down electronics when they're out of your
sight.

~~~
flattone
How can anything be better than a pin... unless im tortured or futuristically
brain hacked?

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
PINs can be shoulder-surfed, fingerprints are immune to _that_ at least.

~~~
dontbenebby
That’s why I like fingerprint sensors.

I keep my phone very close and fully turn it off when I cannot.

I am more worried about shoulder surfing than exotic black bag jobs using
weird technologies

------
RickJWagner
I read recently (maybe on HN) that koalas have fingerprints just like humans
do. Crazy, isn't it?

